# Calling all Artists!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm sure a few have seen my overall goals, but here's the full explanation! When I get back down to AR I will be re-doing my fish room. It'll be beautiful! Full of plants, aquariums, and terrariums. I am also a big fan of art. I draw all the time and I appreciate all forms of art. I'm looking to fill out my fish room with pictures from different artists! 

Right now I'm asking for a few of you to draw betta fish out of the kindness of your heart and in the interest of having your work displayed. Any style is appreciated from abstract to 3D! I also would like a short bio to include under your pieces... an example of Monet's bio is below:

Claude Monet Biography:
Claude Monet was a Frenchman born in 1840 and died in 1926. Monet was a prominent member of the impressionist movement of the late 1800's. Monet painted middle-class scenes on canvas and captured the ever-changing qualities of natural light. Monet's method of applying bright colors in quick and short brush stokes on the painting surface became a distinguishing feature of impressionism.
"My garden is my most beautiful masterpiece." - Claude Monet

Please let me know if you're interested!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, I didn't know that's what you were doing. That's an awesome idea!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd love to draw a picture of one of your bettas for you!
I paint too, though I am still working on that, but I paint with watercolors and I am majoring in art. 
Would I be able to send you the picture(s) through mail?
My internet is slow, so it's very unpredictable whether or not I'd be able to upload a good sized photo here or even through email...
Are you looking to buy art?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> I'd love to draw a picture of one of your bettas for you!
> I paint too, though I am still working on that, but I paint with watercolors and I am majoring in art.
> Would I be able to send you the picture(s) through mail?
> My internet is slow, so it's very unpredictable whether or not I'd be able to upload a good sized photo here or even through email...
> Are you looking to buy art?


I was hoping to find a few free works first, but I will be willing to negotiate if you wanted commission. And btw yes! Sending through mail would be great! Then I won't have a reproduction just printed off.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

you are free to use these ones I made if you wish.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Heeeeee, I wanna try. I (*coughstalkcough*) your fish because theyre very beautiful, but have trouble finding any reference pictures because you dont have an album.
Would you be able to post a few of your favvy guys? Especially the fancy ones..? *melts*

 Id love to try! <3


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> you are free to use these ones I made if you wish.


Thanks! Would you be willing to write a bio?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Heeeeee, I wanna try. I (*coughstalkcough*) your fish because theyre very beautiful, but have trouble finding any reference pictures because you dont have an album.
> Would you be able to post a few of your favvy guys? Especially the fancy ones..? *melts*
> 
> Id love to try! <3


I just put together an album  let me know if those pics aren't what you're looking for. I'll try to get more pics in there soon!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahhh, all condensed into one album of gorgeous! Ill try and do something when I can, you say youre looking for different styles/types of work? :B


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Ahhh, all condensed into one album of gorgeous! Ill try and do something when I can, you say youre looking for different styles/types of work? :B


Yes different styles  BUT each person is different anyways! Whatever medium is your strength will work great!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd be happy to do one for you in watercolors  Or digital or whatever,


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

LittleNibbles93 said:


> I'd be happy to do one for you in watercolors  Or digital or whatever,


Yes please! I've seen your cartoons and think they're amazing


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> Thanks! Would you be willing to write a bio?


how are you looking this bio to be done?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> how are you looking this bio to be done?


Just write your name, any artistic experience or what your style of art is... also it'd be fitting to write what types of bettas you own too!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi!
I drew a picture of your betta Monet. I was out of the art supplies I was intending to use, so I used alternative ones. haha
But it is drawn/painted in watercolor and Ink. 
I have a preview of it, but I haven't uploaded it yet, hopefully soon...
Do you want to see a preview first?
I was thinking if you wanted it, i'd be able to mail it to you for just the shipping cost (I'm in the US, it shouldn't be that much). 

If you decide you don't want to buy it, that's okay!
But it would be awesome ~


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd love to see a preview because I'm dying to see it now hahah. We'll discuss shipping and all in a PM after I see it


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I Drew picasso in an alternative way, using dots...I'll try to post it, but I'm on my android phone so...no promises! XD I hope you like it... It kept me busy in anthro and my crappy art class ;3 I'll send if you want, if not its okies.

Okay...didnt work. Booooooooooo. I'll upload when I'm home.

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189514_1474655686113_1825323832_892567_2371535_n.jpg

might not work..


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If not, then this.. It looks so much nicer in person, my camera didnt and couldnt do it justice :c Fffffff.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yey pointillism  It looks good on screen, but if it looks better in person, then I'll definitely want it sent!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a pretty cool drawing! Very unique.


----------

